
New Documentary by Adam Curtis: HyperNormalisation - teh_klev
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p04b183c
======
teh_klev
Trailer:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUiqaFIONPQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUiqaFIONPQ)

